

Social Security, Treasury target taxpayers for their parents’ decades-old debts - lisper
http://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/social-security-treasury-target-hundreds-of-thousands-of-taxpayers-for-parents-old-debts/2014/04/10/74ac8eae-bf4d-11e3-bcec-b71ee10e9bc3_story.html

======
qwerta
Ridiculous.

Question: In EU countries debts expire after 3 or 5 years, if no party claims
them. It is not possible to remember and start collecting 10 years old debts.
Is there similar period in US?

~~~
AaronIG
It varies by state. Anywhere from 3 to 10 years (for non-IRS collections)
depending on the type of agreement.

------
ASneakyFox
If they don't have proof of the debt. Then what is triggering them to collect?
How do you collect money that you don't even know is owed to you.

